# good plow rig?



## Maxs01b5 (Nov 24, 2009)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/1502322299.html


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

No 
1 Soft top
2 the auto in the 4 cyl (owners manual says do NOT plow with)
3 over size tires


----------



## Maxs01b5 (Nov 24, 2009)

thank you sir! so from what i gather since i want to plow with a jeep it has to be stick?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

No, the 6 Cyl auto is good ..... but because of the heavier motor you have less capacity for a plow.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats a good price for a 99 though....


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

theplowmeister;902286 said:


> No, the 6 Cyl auto is good ..... but because of the heavier motor you have less capacity for a plow.


Which motors do you have? A 7.5' plow sounds awfully big for a Wrangler, especially a V-plow, arent they quite heavy?

BTW, I like the D60 tho, what front axle do you have?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have the D30, 6 cyl, 5 sp. snoway make a 7 1/2 for the jeep


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Ya, I would not use that to plow...make a great weekend trail jeep.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I take the plow frame off, put on my winch change the tires and I have a great trail rig for the summer.


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

I looked at that jeep and decided against it. I even talked her down to $3100 before buying another 99 in better shape with a hard top, new tires, 6cyl Auto for 5k. She didn't know much about the truck and when I looked at it the oil didn't even register on the dip stick a good indication she didn't maintain it well.

I just figured it was going to be a maintainance headache and since we have a 97 that is like that I didn't want another one!

If you do get this, offer her 3k and see what she says, when my business partner was there another guy looked at it and walked away, I think she is really trying to get rid of it!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

WOW, TJ's are less expensive than I thought!!!! Sounds like you got a good deal!

Does your 1999 have coil packs or distributor? My 1999 XJ still has the distributor, the head was changed slightly when the coil pack rail was added and in a few cases a small crack has formed between two cylinders, happened to my friends year 2000 XJ.



snyps;907377 said:


> I looked at that jeep and decided against it. I even talked her down to $3100 before buying another 99 in better shape with a hard top, new tires, 6cyl Auto for 5k.


----------

